# Grizzly benchtop bandsaw... some good, lotta bad & mostly ugly...



## MrRon

Looking at the online instruction manual, it sure has a lot of parts for such a small saw. The HF saw looks identical for $60 less.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Let it be known… Great information to others.

*Until I read the end.
"Well I tried to add photos but the weirdo LumberJocks "not like any other tag system ever" ! tags doesn't like my URLs - which are for sure 100% fine -, so. No pix for you!"*

When you attack this site it is like attacking us Lumber Jocks individually. 
Off my watch


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

> When you attack this site it is like attacking us Lumber Jocks individually.


Ha ha ha! No! No it is not!

Loosen yer red hat bro it's restrictIng the brainular blood flow.

1. I didn't attack LJ at all I made a half joke half complaint about what is really probably a small bug. 
2. Don't be so sensie there trigger boy. It ain't "attacking you individually"


----------



## RichT

> Ha ha ha! No! No it is not!
> 
> Loosen yer red hat bro it's restrictIng the brainular blood flow.
> 
> 1. I didn't attack LJ at all I made a half joke half complaint about what is really probably a small bug.
> 2. Don't be so sensie there trigger boy. It ain't "attacking you individually"
> 
> - blistersonmyfingers


Back off DW, sport. He's a stand up guy, which right now is more than I can say for you.

You show up after 20 posts, zero projects and zero blog posts, badmouthing a tool that has a 5 star rating with nearly 190 reviews on the Grizzly site. Sorry but that doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## Rayne

> Ha ha ha! No! No it is not!
> 
> Loosen yer red hat bro it's restrictIng the brainular blood flow.
> 
> 1. I didn't attack LJ at all I made a half joke half complaint about what is really probably a small bug.
> 2. Don't be so sensie there trigger boy. It ain't "attacking you individually"
> 
> - blistersonmyfingers
> 
> Back off DW, sport. He s a stand up guy, which right now is more than I can say for you.
> 
> You show up after 20 posts, zero projects and zero blog posts, badmouthing a tool that has a 5 star rating with nearly 190 reviews on the Grizzly site. Sorry but that doesn t carry much weight.
> 
> - Rich


Don't put too much weight on reviews on any manufacturer's website. There have been too many incidents of disappearing negative reviews on so many of them. Need to compile from many different places to get the whole picture, so I refrain from any judgement on how good this bandsaw "should" be.

Blisters,
The one photo does show some problems, but maybe you can try to post all the photos of the cons you describe. That would definitely help other LJ's see how bad it really is/was and maybe Grizzly can assist in getting it replaced at their cost…hopefully.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Yeah I tried by it didn't like my link. My silly passing remark which was not REALLY at all SUBSTANTIALLY critical of LJ that got the ultra sensitive guys so overly heated up was because indeed I was trying to post 4-5 more photos of the stuff I talked about. Using "!" as a pic tag IS a weirdo standard. Its not a major issue. I'm not saying people here are horrible or that that the proprietors are evil people, just that it is non-standard/odd, and, my picture links which are 100% 'fine' in a browser, don't seem to work with it.

I REALLY didn't expect to see a "we don't like criticism around here if you can't say something nice don't say antyhing at all" approach. OK. I've really only participated (have lurked alot…) on one table saw thread here but everybody there seemed cool and if anybody bothered to actually LOOK instead of take one guys word that I'm just a mean old hater grouch (part of the post above was trying to make a poor review at least amusing to read by the way aka "step 4" is joking people) they would see that I posted a lot of significant contributing content into that thread including detailed tips and information and advice and question answers blah blah blah, so I ain't a "don't contribute nothing n00b hater who just comes in to crap on stuff". The whole idea here with THIS review is indeed to help anybody else from being surprised like I was.

Anyway, I'll see if I can work it out. My file names had parentheses characters, perhaps thats what the issue was? I do plan to keep updating the thread if I can find some good ways to mod and improve it. Thats really the other big reason I even bothered to start this.


----------



## Manitario

Your review was fine, and appreciated. I find the critical reviews more helpful than the "everything is great" reviews. Please ignore the negativity by some of the posters, there's still a lot of us on LJ's that are friendly, despite the vocal minority.


----------



## RichT

> Your review was fine, and appreciated. I find the critical reviews more helpful than the "everything is great" reviews. Please ignore the negativity by some of the posters, there s still a lot of us on LJ s that are friendly, despite the vocal minority.
> 
> - Manitario


Read the thread. Pay close attention to post #3 where the OP attacks Desert_Woodworker, calling him "trigger boy" and making other snide comments to and about him. Whether you feel DW is being too sensitive about an attack on the site being an attack on individuals or not, that's no excuse to start insulting and name calling like the OP did.

DW is a great guy and undeserving of the snotty comments from the OP. So, if you want to talk about negativity, talk to the OP.


----------



## Manitario

I agree with the OP assessment of DW's behaviour. He took something personally that doesn't at all seem like a personal remark (the LJ site is weird sometimes and doesn't accept pics) and posted an insulting reply. "Great guys" don't just immediately jump to the worst possible assumption about a post and jump down the throat of the poster.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

> Your review was fine, and appreciated. I find the critical reviews more helpful than the "everything is great" reviews. Please ignore the negativity by some of the posters, there s still a lot of us on LJ s that are friendly, despite the vocal minority.
> 
> - Manitario


Thanks man. I was shocked to get heat for the review and even have reread it like 4x and don't see what got the guy heated. I've read TONS of reviews or posts here that are much worse and the typical "THAT THING IS CHINESE JUNK BECAUSE EVERYTHING FROM CHINA IS JUNK"... I for sure did try to be objective and ensure I tried to find good things about it, Pros/Cons… Coulda given a 1 star but I didn't and explained why… I jes dunno…



> Read the thread. Pay close attention to post #3 where the OP attacks Desert_Woodworker, calling him "trigger boy" and making other snide comments to and about him. Whether you feel DW is being too sensitive about an attack on the site being an attack on individuals or not, that s no excuse to start insulting and name calling like the OP did.


OK - fair call and for sure I apologize for that.

However - he did come at me first, hard and unpleasant, for no actual real reason, so it wasn't completely out of the blue like you make it sound, and this seems like the old "oh if my bud punches you in the face and you hit him back then YOU are the jerk" defense… but…

Yes indeed he caught me at the end of a long bad stressful day and I impulsively snapped back and that was totally uncalled for.

Shoudla been the better man etc. etc. and was not. Sorry to all, including the fine, esteemed and accomplished "DW". Bygones then.

If this forum was different I would delete / edit that post and replace it with something to the effect of "unhelpful unpleasant retorts redacted" but obviously there's the '60 minute lockdown' feature here so no-can-do. <<< ( not criticizing the site!!) ;^) < (and that is an "emoji" signifying a "wink" meaning "trying to joke and be lighthearted" just like in the OP..!)


----------



## RichT

> I agree with the OP assessment of DW s behaviour. He took something personally that doesn t at all seem like a personal remark (the LJ site is weird sometimes and doesn t accept pics) and posted an insulting reply. "Great guys" don t just immediately jump to the worst possible assumption about a post and jump down the throat of the poster.
> 
> - Manitario


So, you approve of calling someone "trigger boy" and making other snide remarks? Interesting.


----------



## RichT

> Shoudla been the better man etc. etc. and was not. Sorry to all, including the fine, esteemed and accomplished "DW". Bygones then.
> 
> - blistersonmyfingers


Bygones it is.


----------



## 280305

blistersonmyfingers,

How are you trying to add your images? It kind of seems like you are trying to create the link by hand. Have you tried clicking the "img" button and then specifying your image location, like this?


----------



## Redoak49

I think when you buy a cheap saw you can not expect too much. Too bad it is almost unusable. I bought the 10" Rikon and have no problems at all with it.

I also do not understand the problems people talk about with posting pictures. I add them with the image button and no problems. Seems the OP was trying some other method for posting pictures and did not work well. Cricket posted a good blog on how to post pictures.

I love "poison apologies" when someone apologizes and then justifies what they did negating the apology.


----------



## jamsomito

I agree the way the site handles pics is different and not ideal. But it works fine with some (minimal) effort.

I came for the saw review, which was good, but then got worked up over a spat between members. Both guys said stupid things. Can we leave it behind us and talk about the saw? I'm pretty sure that's why we're all here in the first place.

I was considering the rikon variant of this saw a year or two ago and decided to double my budget for the g0555. Seems to have been a solid decision. Curious to see your work arounds, OP.


----------



## fuigb

The butt-hurt and wagon-circling in this thread, well, highlights why LJ has been losing it's zip.

Thanks for the review. I looked at saws in this class when I was shopping and I'm glad that I opted to buy a lot more than I needed.


----------



## RichT

> The butt-hurt and wagon-circling in this thread, well, highlights why LJ has been losing it s zip.
> 
> - fuigb


Could you be more vague? I'll tell you where LJ is losing its luster these days is all of the armchair woodworkers. Thread after thread of opinions and advice from members who, like you, have nothing to show for credentials.

If you really care about LJ and its "zip" why not post some projects, or put together a blog post to educate us about something you know that will make us better woodworkers? You've been a member for almost nine years, it's about time you contributed something.

I've done that, and more.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

> How are you trying to add your images? It kind of seems like you are trying to create the link by hand. Have you tried clicking the "img" button and then specifying your image location, like this?
> - ChuckV


ChuckyV - Yeah I tried "all the ways" basically. I tried the button first but when that didn't work I read the details and tried hand typing the "!" tags. Which - I have to say - is a super brief/easy tag - clearly the tag system is designed to be easier even than BBCode, and purely use single character tagging, so I understand the idea. Its great once you learn it I suppose, no brackets etc. I'm pretty sure my problem was "(" in the filenames, we'll find out in a minute because I'm going to try again with new names!



> I also do not understand the problems people talk about with posting pictures. I add them with the image button and no problems. Seems the OP was trying some other method for posting pictures and did not work well. Cricket posted a good blog on how to post pictures.


Nope. I tried the very specific exact methods instructed all around the site, which describes 3 methods that can be used. I used the IMG button. I used the 'friendly' menu driven system. I tried the hand typed tag. All those are the exact methods suggested and required.. AND… they indeed 'worked' in a sense (showed the right URL with the right ! tags) but when the post was published the image URLs were't being published into HTML by the server.



> I love "poison apologies" when someone apologizes and then justifies what they did negating the apology.


Well. Yes and no. I take your point, but on the other hand very often a person is willing to apologize to a certain degree but not prostate themselves 100% to the other persons position. I'm sure you've been in this situation before a million times where you're sorry about an overreaction yet feel you were provoked and don't really think that should be lost. I'm sorry for the over-reaction. He threw the first stones. But I'm sorry for the over-reaction. End of.



> I think when you buy a cheap saw you can not expect too much.


Yes totally agreed. Sadly had I actually bought this, I might have had a better chance at returning when unboxing but given it was a gift that even complicates the situation more.



> Thanks for the review. I looked at saws in this class when I was shopping and I m glad that I opted to buy a lot more than I needed.


Yep. Agreed and that's the advice I'd have for anybody else. Find a used saw or spring for a decent one which seems to mean almost exclusively starting at the 14"ers. I dunno maybe one of the 10" models are better than this generic 9"er but most of them look almost exactly the same to this guy….

HOWEVER: At this point I've decided to make the most out of it and make it a project to try to get it to work well! When life gives you a lemon, figure out how to modify it and stick a turbocharger under the hood.

I think the fundamentals of a strong frame/chassis, and what seems to be a decent motor and "adequate" set of wheels (they do seem like the factory balancing was pretty decent - should add that as a Pro…) mean I should be able to make something out of it.

OK. Got some updates to make. On to trying to post pix again!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The butt-hurt and wagon-circling in this thread, well, highlights why LJ has been losing it s zip.
> 
> - fuigb
> 
> Could you be more vague? I ll tell you where LJ is losing its luster these days is all of the armchair woodworkers. Thread after thread of opinions and advice from members who, like you, have nothing to show for credentials.
> 
> If you really care about LJ and its "zip" why not post some projects, or put together a blog post to educate us about something you know that will make us better woodworkers? You ve been a member for almost nine years, it s about time you contributed something.
> 
> I ve done that, and more.
> 
> - Rich


Fuigb- looking for some "zip" then may I suggest an alternative website and be sure to delete your browsing history.


----------



## fuigb

Rich, I have to wonder if there was any sunshine at all in your life before finding LJ. I mean five posts a day, every day: you sure have a lot to say, but do you really believe that degree of gas-bagging is valued? Actually I bet that you do, and in real life those around cringe when Rich opens his mouth and launches into another of his unending soliliquies and unwanted acts of Rich-splaining. So soldier on and pay no attention to the eye-rolls and shaking heads.

@Blister - I admire your bravery and good attitude. Everyone has probably been "there" at least once and found themselves wondering how a purchase came out so wrong. Live and learn, and make the most of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich, I have to wonder if there was any sunshine at all in your life before finding LJ. I mean five posts a day, every day: you sure have a lot to say, but do you really believe that degree of gas-bagging is valued? Actually I bet that you do, and in real life those around cringe when Rich opens his mouth and launches into another of his unending soliliquies and unwanted acts of Rich-splaining. So soldier on and pay no attention to the eye-rolls and shaking heads.
> 
> @Blister - I admire your bravery and good attitude. Everyone has probably been "there" at least once and found themselves wondering how a purchase came out so wrong. Live and learn, and make the most of it.
> 
> - fuigb


IGNORANCE! Please site any misinformation that Rich has given. If not, then forever hold your peace.
Memory trigger- from the TV series "Dragnet", Sgt. Joe Friday saying-
"The facts, just the facts"
Then you say-
@Blister - I admire your bravery and good attitude.
Review the actual quote from OP's "original" post
"Well I tried to add photos but the weirdo LumberJocks "not like any other tag system ever" ! tags doesn't like my URLs - which are for sure 100% fine -, so. No pix for you!"
OP should be glad to have a friend like you…

*I wonder how the problem bandsaw is coming along? Or is it about the pics…*


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Big Old UPDATE posted.

I will not respond to the other guy aside from to say - yes he's indeed absolutely posted my original text which is self evidently completely harmless and non-insulting in anyway to anyone normal. Indeed, please "Review the actual quote from OP's "original" post" as much as you like. It was and is harmless.

So… for the normal nice people wondering: Yep, it was "()" in the filenames as I had suggested way way back in this trainwreck. I had files named "Grizzlewhatever (1)" and "(2)" etc. and I guess the LJ compooters don't like parens in the names. Windows will add paren'd numbers like those under a few different conditions and I often have a series of photos auto-numbered like that but now I know… won't work w/ LJ, no issues.

Otherwise see all the details. I think you will see I am not a "do nothing but complain no contributor" type of guy to have around.


----------



## splintergroup

I appreciate reviews like this, you really detail the good/bad/ugly.

Kudos for diving in to make it better, I consider this time well spent as you really get to know a tool when you explore the guts and do minor surgery.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Thanks splinter. Like I said above, I'm gonna flip the script and see if I can make this into a "fun mod project".

I also just changed the title of the review as I realize that's probably one thing that set off my nemesis right from the start as being a bit over the top negative.


----------



## RichT

> Rich, I have to wonder if there was any sunshine at all in your life before finding LJ. I mean five posts a day, every day: you sure have a lot to say, but do you really believe that degree of gas-bagging is valued? Actually I bet that you do, and in real life those around cringe when Rich opens his mouth and launches into another of his unending soliliquies and unwanted acts of Rich-splaining. So soldier on and pay no attention to the eye-rolls and shaking heads.
> 
> - fuigb


Nice try, but you lack the skill to bait me. It all comes back to you, who laments LJ's loss of "zip" while not really contributing anything other than smart aleck comments like "mixed amongst the clucking." That is so witty and makes you sound so superior to those little cluckers…lol.

So, again, post some projects. Write up a few blog posts to teach us things that we might not be aware of. That's what I do, and the positive comments I get in response suggest to me that I'm adding to LJ's "zip."


----------



## JRsgarage

This looks like a clone of the older Rikon 10-305(even the front blade changes)model which Rikon have since updated to 10-306…probably to address some of the issues OP listed.

I think I would have returned it rather than taking it apart…


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Yes the Rikon (even the older models) looks like a nicer variant. But now that you mention it, I thought it might be useful to add the list of variants so I did so above. At least it would help a future rock-bottom-budget shopper run down the list of possible variants and see which seems to offer the best compromises vs dollars ratio for them.


----------



## christherookie

So he had a problem with the weird way LJ does images. So what? I will say it lacks some finesse in some of the areas. I mean wouldn't it be great if it did work like most other forums do posting and, considering how many images are uploaded here, wouldn't it be great if it did allow for orientation changes? I know he didn't mention that but honestly, wouldn't it be great if it did?

I found the review well done and helpful. How many times do we budget-minded guys end up buying the lower end stuff and making it work. Eric Clapton could play a POS guitar and make it sound great and we can create some fine stuff from less than ideal equipment.

Based on my positive experiences on LJ, I'm surprised at DW's initial comment and especially Rich's comment of, "I'll tell you where LJ is losing its luster these days is all of the armchair woodworkers."

Maybe LJ was originally designed just for the pros but a bunch of us rookies found it as a great place to learn from others.

I run a forum in a different niche, with tens of thousands of active members and we're a combination of pros and amateurs but the #1 rule is to be respectful of each other. Yeah, sometimes the noobies post up their opinions on a topic out of their league but that's when the pros step in and say things like, "that might seem true in your situation but the way it really works is…" And yes, sometimes we have to say, "that's just not true" but we've all been there so we try to make it a teaching opportunity.

Now, I haven't posted up a lot here myself over the last "3265 days." You might say it's only been in the last year that I've participated much, as seen in the dates of my posted projects - though still mainly reading and learning from others. When I do post up a project, I try to add details that I think might be helpful to others. I recognize there are people here who are far more talented than myself so my posts are usually questions or responses based on my experience.

Here is the underlying thought that we have on our forum, and I hope that here on LJ it is the same, would I say the same words to this person if they were in front of me. Had that been applied here, none of this would have blown up into what it has. I doubt it would have even started. I mean honestly, why would a complaint about the image functionality be an attack on LJ members? And the whole "red hat" comment? Really?

I normally don't get involved in this sort of thing but as an experienced admin of a successful niche forum, I thought maybe my words would help.

I wish i could put ya'll in the same room and put the band saw in the middle because when people with the same passion get together, they learn from each other, laugh together, and walk away as friends.


----------



## RichT

> Based on my positive experiences on LJ, I m surprised at DW s initial comment and especially Rich s comment of, "I'll tell you where LJ is losing its luster these days is all of the armchair woodworkers."
> 
> - christherookie


You left off the second sentence of that quote:

"I'll tell you where LJ is losing its luster these days is all of the armchair woodworkers. Thread after thread of opinions and advice from members who, like you, have nothing to show for credentials."

I'm here to learn too. I realize not everyone comes on board ready to post projects and informative blogs. Some have questions and some just want to lurk and learn. No, the quote was directed at the abundance of posters who pose as experts. I joined LJ with decades of experience and quickly realized that if my expertise was going to be taken seriously I needed to back it up. I'm far from the most gifted woodworker on here, and there are a lot of things I don't know, but I make it a point not to try to pretend I do.


----------



## NormG

Wow, I am sorry you have had these issues with this grizzly tool.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OP- KUDOS on the updated Review- that a boy (respectfully) you did it! 
This is why I LOVE this site… the dog's nip and snarl and we return to post again.
Keep us updated…


----------



## RichT

> OP- KUDOS on the updated Review- that a boy (respectfully) you did it!
> This is why I LOVE this site… the dog s nip and snarl and we return to post again.
> Keep us updated…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


MAGA!


----------



## Manitario

> The butt-hurt and wagon-circling in this thread, well, highlights why LJ has been losing it s zip.
> 
> - fuigb


Yep. I've been on this site for 9 years now and have seen a lot of really good, professional woodworkers leave because of this sort of crap. When I first joined LJ's it was a pretty friendly place. A guy could post a negative review, or state an opinion without some the rudeness and bullying that seems to be prevalent here today. My first project that I posted here (and many subsequent projects) were absolute hack beginner garbage but the other LJ's managed to be kind and supportive.


----------



## Skinnerman

Nice review Blister, I'm interested to see what else you can do with that saw. As for rich and desert guy they are probably still sitting around complimenting each other, and they are the reason people leave blogs. One guy got triggered and his buddy came to his rescue, and everyone else was here to read a great review and not cause trouble.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

I've got a little progress since last post but haven't had time to update the OP yet…

Waiting on parts to upgrade/fix the busted light. Both the LED unit, and power supply are really cheap… I'm gonna replace them with nearly-equally-cheap-but-couple-notches-better eBay parts… The LED itself in fact is here and soldered on, just now waiting for the LED driver power supply…

I did re-surface the whole table to take the awful crappy rough grooved surface off, I have pix and should be able to post about that… let me see if I can get that update posted up today or tomorrow…

On the guide post I have some extremely promising progress on sourcing alternative parts from one of the similar models, but, waiting on some backordered stuff to see how much of that will be plug-and-play bolt-up, and how much of that might need custom fabrication. At the very least I have a metal lower pulley block that should work nicely, just have to figure out how to manage the upper post that fixes it and tracks up and down. If the off-the-shelf products don't work, I'll be trying to find a generic extrusion shape to do the job… Very likely I may have to abandon the gear-drive height adjustment knob, however that doesnt' really bother me, loosening a clamp and sliding it by hand is entirely fine for a little saw like this. It's not a vertical Bridgeport mill or anything.

Anyway. Stand by. More to come.


----------



## DannyW

Thanks for the very detailed review Blister! I had been considering one of these low end 9" saws myself and your review is quite helpful. In the end I decided that going with one of the 10" units is probably a better deal (they do look somewhat more solid). You do mention though that the Wen 3962 10" looks similar and that has me worried a bit since I just ordered one (should be here Monday). I see myself eventually wanting a nice 14" but can't afford/don't want to spend the money on one at the moment until I get some experience so that I know what I am looking for. At least if I do have to return mine I can just take it back to Home Depot and not incur any shipping charges or restock fees.

Again thanks very much for your review!


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Yeah from what I can tell the 10's are mostly a step up. The Wen 10" appears to have a nice alum extrusion vertical guide post which is far and away my main criticism with this little guy.

The table looks miles better too. If I had that saw I'd probably be 85% positive on it.

However it appears to have exact same light as this one so you might want to steal my light mod ideas when you get it!

;^ )


----------



## RichT

> Nice review Blister, I m interested to see what else you can do with that saw. As for rich and desert guy they are probably still sitting around complimenting each other, and they are the reason people leave blogs. One guy got triggered and his buddy came to his rescue, and everyone else was here to read a great review and not cause trouble.
> 
> - Skinnerman


Wow, what a brave man you must be to sign up for a fake account just so you can throw a sucker punch like that.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

Added the table resurfacing pix and commentary.

Also, I dropped by BIG ORANGE yesterday, and they had the Ryobi version which I took a minute or two to eyeball.

It is IDENTICAL to this one except for:
- If you trust the specs, the 2.8A Grizzly motor is .3A bigger. 
- No fence
- No light
- Plastic doors
- Some minor cosmetics - color obv, slight plastic knob / part differences,

Grizz is 55% more.

Otherwise same exact guide post, table, etc. etc.


----------



## Tennessee

Looks a LOT like this…









$139, -20% coupon, $111.20 plus tax.
I've noticed that more than a few of the lower end Grizz tools look suspiciously like HF tools.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

> Looks a LOT like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $139, -20% coupon, $111.20 plus tax.
> I ve noticed that more than a few of the lower end Grizz tools look suspiciously like HF tools.
> 
> - Tennessee


Yes - as I list in the review above…



> 9" Versions - Some of these indeed worse than the Grizzler- no roller guides at all, only block guides:
> Wen 3939
> Porter-Cable PCXB310BS
> Craftsman BAS230
> Ryobi BS903, BS904G (BS904G nearly identical minus the light)
> 
> *Central Machinery / HFT 96980, 60500*
> 
> Powertec BS900


And yes I think Grizz clearly has their 'good stuff' which they truly participate in the designs for, but then fleshes out the bottom end of the line in any category with one or two super junky models just so they have something for that price bracket.

Unfortunately I have a parts order that's been hung up on 'backordered' (suspect the seller has no intention of fulfilling the order at all at this point and is just jerking me around…) so the saw has been disassembled waiting for an update but this week I'm going to take some action one way or another…


----------



## awsisme

blistersonmyfingers, thanks for the very thorough review. Really helpful.

You know Rich, this is exactly why I've never really engaged here and just lurk when I need some info. It's a great site but guys like you are tedious. You didn't add any value to the OP, which was really useful on its own, but made the thread twice as time consuming to get through. Nobody has time for reading your crap. If you wonder why more people don't participate, this is why.



> Your review was fine, and appreciated. I find the critical reviews more helpful than the "everything is great" reviews. Please ignore the negativity by some of the posters, there s still a lot of us on LJ s that are friendly, despite the vocal minority.
> 
> - Manitario
> 
> Read the thread. Pay close attention to post #3 where the OP attacks Desert_Woodworker, calling him "trigger boy" and making other snide comments to and about him. Whether you feel DW is being too sensitive about an attack on the site being an attack on individuals or not, that s no excuse to start insulting and name calling like the OP did.
> 
> DW is a great guy and undeserving of the snotty comments from the OP. So, if you want to talk about negativity, talk to the OP.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> You know Rich, [...]. Nobody has time for reading your crap. If you wonder why more people don t participate, this is why.
> 
> - awsisme


Well, clearly you did find time to read it. Not only that but you took the time to comment on it. You do realize this thread is almost two years old, right?

Now, explain to me how standing up for a fellow LJ who was attacked is somehow triggering you. Did you read what the OP wrote in post #3? I bet you didn't. You were too eager to try to diminish my contributions to this forum that you jumped in without looking.

Maybe do a little research next time before you wrongly insult someone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> blistersonmyfingers, thanks for the very thorough review. Really helpful.
> 
> - awsisme


Indeed it was. When I went to buy a 2nd smaller BS this was one of many reviews that steered me toward a RIKON 10-305. Much more robust machine without so many technical issues. I really don't want to have to start improving poor engineering or cheap parts the first day of use.

One thing that *RICH* and others commented on was the good in depth review. Not all this is the best thing since sliced bread. I am a firm believer in waiting a year or so to review a product so I can give accurate observations.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
- Manitario- post a slam on Rich here or over at Corona Crazy 
*
You are off the target… When a LJock post it is their opinion- the problems with curmudgeons like you is "comprehend" what is written.



> *You know Rich, this is exactly why I ve never really engaged here and just lurk when I need some info. It s a great site but guys like you are tedious. You didn t add any value to the OP, which was really useful on its own, but made the thread twice as time consuming to get through. Nobody has time for reading your crap. If you wonder why more people don t participate, this is why.*
> 
> Your review was fine, and appreciated. I find the critical reviews more helpful than the "everything is great" reviews. Please ignore the negativity by some of the posters, there s still a lot of us on LJ s that are friendly, despite the vocal minority.
> 
> - Manitario
> 
> Read the thread. Pay close attention to post #3 where the OP attacks Desert_Woodworker, calling him "trigger boy" and making other snide comments to and about him. Whether you feel DW is being too sensitive about an attack on the site being an attack on individuals or not, that s no excuse to start insulting and name calling like the OP did.
> 
> DW is a great guy and undeserving of the snotty comments from the OP. So, if you want to talk about negativity, talk to the OP.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> - awsisme


*
Rich it was great to reread your thoughts on me… Always there.*


----------



## RichT

> Rich it was great to reread your thoughts on me… Always there.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, buddy. Pretty crazy that such an old thread would get resurrected like this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich - regardless it made my day. Thx


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Rich it was great to reread your thoughts on me… Always there.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks, buddy. Pretty crazy that such an old thread would get resurrected like this.
> 
> - Rich


Seriously??? With all the weirdness 2020 has brought us thus far?

I am not even going to raise an eyebrow when Aliens land in Florida and claim it for the Galactic Federation.


----------



## blistersonmyfingers

OK pretty funny. Lets recap. 
1. I post a thoughtful and extensive review - although critical. Includes one minor comment about a funny thing w/ the LJ web interface. Not sorry. At all. 
2. I get smashed for this purely because review was negative
3. I respond probably not very maturely with what is a super mild perjorative insult. Sorry. Really. Not mature on my part. 
4. Rich leaps in and treats this as a capital crime and repeats #2. Horror of horrors I was critical of a "well regarded brand". (Pretty sure Rich has never actually FULLY read the OP to this day BTW). 
5. I continue to update the post & thread with info on my mods and progress with the unit
6. Rich looks for every opportunity to re-litigate and continue to treat one mild albeit immature insult as an international war crime for which there can be no forgiveness
7. Loads of readers come in to thank me for the post
8. Repeat #6, #7 and #8 ad infinitum.

Rich Rich Rich. Ease up my friend. Really. Dont you have something better to be angry about than 1 little intemperate post from 2018? Seems like this is what is wrong with dialog in our country these days. Everybody is furious and looking for a reason to tag somebody else as "completely and always entirely unforgivably wrong"

To all the other guys - Thanks guys.

I've actually been using the saw and with the mods I've done - Its "OK" now, and at least I made the best of the situation I think. I haven't finished the new metal guide post quite yet which I'm modifying from NOS Craftsman parts, but I'm super close… really hoping to have time to soon.

Glad to see though that the review helped so many people, and didn't make them angry.


----------



## RichT

> OK pretty funny…
> 
> - blistersonmyfingers


You haven't posted to this thread for almost 18 months, no posts on LJ at all for ten months, yet you suddenly appear and try to bait me?

That's not funny-that's hilarious.


----------

